

NASA is working with Russia on a new space station - neverminder
http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/28/nasa-is-working-with-russia-on-a-new-space-station/

======
ch
Is this really a new space station? Or do they plan to somehow build off the
current ISS? The article leaves a lot of questions. It seems the Russians had
plans to re-use their ISS modules? Can they just take them back like that?

